
Red Hat takes over IBM - smacktoward
https://www.cringely.com/2018/10/29/red-hat-takes-over-ibm/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Mark Bob ran with the 'NeXT takes over Apple' meme also featured here.

Did not make a bad job of it.

------
late2part
Remember that Cringely did a kickstarter and didn't follow through and kept
all the money, attributing it to his kids.

60-odd days left...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_X._Cringely](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_X._Cringely)

On May 22, 2017, Stephens published an update on his personal blog[25]
claiming that he had run out of money and had decided to turn the project into
a startup. On January 2, 2018, Cringely announced that, while the Mineservers
had been burned along with his home during the October 2017 Northern
California wildfires, there would be "a spec update and a new shipping
schedule in a couple more weeks."[26] In a comment on his personal blog dated
May 21, 2018, Cringely announced that "every supporter will get their
Mineserver before the end of this year."[27]

